# Why is NCEES trying to torture us?



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

Some people have gotten emails from NCEES stating if you login to Elses-examreg.org that you can request your results be emailed to you (if your state uses NCEES to deliver results).

I didn't get an email fromn NCEES, but I logged in and my results were "ready" to be emailed...but I've been waiting for 20 minutes and nothing has arrived at my email!!! What gives?!! Has anyone else had this experience today? Does anyone else think this is cruel and unusual????

Also, does anyone else feel as nauseous as I do knowing the results are in? &lt;Gulp&gt;


----------



## GTEngineer (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes I do! I'm waiting for mine to come as well... every time I get a new e-mail my blood pressure rises.


----------



## cjdecuir (Dec 16, 2008)

Where does it say that you can request that e-mail, it is not there for me yet.


----------



## GTEngineer (Dec 16, 2008)

It was the first thing that showed up when i logged in. There was a button to click to send the results.


----------



## cjdecuir (Dec 16, 2008)

This sucks, I was not nervous like this at all after april, but I know I will not sleep tonight if nothing comes in.


----------



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

cjdecuir said:


> Where does it say that you can request that e-mail, it is not there for me yet.


If you login to: http://www.els-examreg.org/ it would show up at the top of the screen under a box called NCEES RESULTS. Here's what it says in the box:

"Your examination results are available.

Click the button below and your results will be e-mailed to &lt;your email&gt;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Note: If the e-mail address above is incorrect, change it by clicking the "Update my profile" link below. If you do not receive your results e-mail, ensure that messages from [email protected] are not being blocked or filtered by your e-mail program or server. It may take up to an hour for your e-mail to be received due to the volume of requests our server may receive."

It does say that it may take up to an hour due to the volume of requests they receive....grrrrrrr........


----------



## FairhopeEE (Dec 16, 2008)

GTEngineer said:


> It was the first thing that showed up when i logged in. There was a button to click to send the results.


Does that wotk for all states? I was under the impression that mine (AL) would get the results and send a letter, and that was the only way to find out.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

This works only for the direct report states.


----------



## ORLEGN (Dec 16, 2008)

im right there with you guys. I did mine about 45 min ago and still waiting. this sucks!!!!!


----------



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

Well good luck everyone while we wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope my eye stops twitching finally......


----------



## ktulu (Dec 16, 2008)

FairhopeEE said:


> Does that wotk for all states? I was under the impression that mine (AL) would get the results and send a letter, and that was the only way to find out.


we will get our results in the mail, fairhope.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Unfortunately it appears that their server is getting flooded with requests right now. I know this is anecdotal but I have 3 people here in this office that are doing the same right now. One guy got through at 2:00 and after that there have been a number of folks waiting for hours. I fear some of them are ready to start jumping out of windows.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

I was debating whether or not to get my results sent. I went ahead and clicked on the send results button. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Buff, good luck man. I didn't realize you were dealing with a dry spell and :waitwall: . Hopefully you pass and Mrs. Buff rewards you in the buff tonight.


----------



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Unfortunately it appears that their server is getting flooded with requests right now. I know this is anecdotal but I have 3 people here in this office that are doing the same right now. One guy got through at 2:00 and after that there have been a number of folks waiting for hours. I fear some of them are ready to start jumping out of windows.


I sit by a window....hmmm.....tempting....


----------



## AZ EE (Dec 16, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> I was debating whether or not to get my results sent. I went ahead and clicked on the send results button. Now the wait begins.


Debating huh? Yeah I bet you were ready to hit that "ask me again in 2 weeks button" instead of the send results button weren't you...?


----------



## KOMAR (Dec 16, 2008)

3sACharm said:


> I sit by a window....hmmm.....tempting....


Stupid semi-buried building. I would have to climb out my window and jump back in for it to have any effect. I think I may just pull my book shelf (which is overloaded with all the books I used to study) over on myself.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Dec 16, 2008)

ktulu said:


> we will get our results in the mail, fairhope.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks. Don't know which is worse...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> Buff, good luck man. I didn't realize you were dealing with a dry spell and :waitwall: . Hopefully you pass and Mrs. Buff rewards you in the buff tonight.


Hopefully either way. I would much rather a 'Congatulations!' romp than a pity one, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

good luck FLBuff!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

csb said:


> good luck FLBuff!


You too, csb! And ktulu! And everyone else that took the trial in October!


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

We're stuck here in mailing land...so you're the first. I hope all three of us pass!


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 16, 2008)

When I log in to ELSES, I do not see an option for email....??


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Is your state listed on the main page of ELSES?


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 16, 2008)

Ugh...this is torture. Knowing that some of you already know...I have to wait for Texas to post them. I'm getting a sick feeling in my stomach now that any of them are out!!!!


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I am in Georgia.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

bennett279 said:


> Yes, I am in Georgia.


I would check Georgia's board to see how they notify you.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

NCEES releases exam results to the Georgia Board 10 to 12 weeks after the exam date.

You gotta wait.


----------



## bennett279 (Dec 16, 2008)

csb said:


> NCEES releases exam results to the Georgia Board 10 to 12 weeks after the exam date.
> You gotta wait.


For the past 3 years, we have had someone in our office take the exam in the Fall.....each year, they found out on the 54th day....on Wednesday.....


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

Everyone in an ELSES state can go here http://www.els-examreg.org/ and then click on your state. At the very bottom of all of that it will tell you if you will receive an e-mail from ELSES or if results are being sent to your state board first.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent job, csb. Thanks! I nominate you for information officer.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 16, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Hopefully either way. I would much rather a 'Congatulations!' romp than a pity one, but I'll take what I can get.



A romp is a romp dude.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

Chucktown PE said:


> A romp is a romp dude.


Agreed. Hence the 'I'll take what I can get' comment. I would just prefer the congratulatory romp.


----------



## csb (Dec 16, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Excellent job, csb. Thanks! I nominate you for information officer.


It doesn't help me, but for people worrying about getting an e-mail it might!


----------



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

It took them 1.5 horus to send the results to me...I passed!!!!! I think I just scared everyone in the office when I started skipping around the cubicles!


----------



## AZ EE (Dec 16, 2008)

3sACharm said:


> It took them 1.5 horus to send the results to me...I passed!!!!! I think I just scared everyone in the office when I started skipping around the cubicles!


Congratulations!!! Way to go! Now get back to work before you I have to call security! LOL


----------



## aadicker (Dec 16, 2008)

I am in Colorado. I received my results for the Mechanical - HVAC PE exam. I passed!!

After clicking on the link to request email results it took about an hour and a half to get the email. The email had two PDF attachments. The first attachment was the pass/fail letter. The second was from the state of Colorado entitled "CO_Pass.PDF". I got nervous when I saw two attachments but I am now doing a happy dance!

Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Also, after I received the pass/fail email I received another email informing me about the link that I could request email results. I thought it was interesting that they came in the reverse order. I guess I placed my request soon enough that it beat the original email.

Good Luck!!


----------



## 3sACharm (Dec 16, 2008)

aadicker said:


> I am in Colorado. I received my results for the Mechanical - HVAC PE exam. I passed!!
> After clicking on the link to request email results it took about an hour and a half to get the email. The email had two PDF attachments. The first attachment was the pass/fail letter. The second was from the state of Colorado entitled "CO_Pass.PDF". I got nervous when I saw two attachments but I am now doing a happy dance!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else who is still waiting. Also, after I received the pass/fail email I received another email informing me about the link that I could request email results. I thought it was interesting that they came in the reverse order. I guess I placed my request soon enough that it beat the original email.
> ...



Same thing happened to me, I got the notification email after I had my results in hand. But I ain't complaining, cuz I passed dangit!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

3sACharm said:


> It took them 1.5 horus to send the results to me...I passed!!!!! I think I just scared everyone in the office when I started skipping around the cubicles!


Congrats! 3 was a charm for me too.


----------



## cchauv3 (Dec 16, 2008)

FLBuff said:


> Congrats! 3 was a charm for me too.


This is my second time so I hope that 3 isn't a charm for me! Congratulations!


----------



## Jaroids (Dec 16, 2008)

csb said:


> This works only for the direct report states.


Texas is one of those that is not a direct report state. The results will be posted on the texas board of professional engineers web page.


----------

